# Saudi Arabia going bankrupt.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about this. It looks like it was shale oil. But on the other hand they are fighting ISIS. And it will lead to cracks in their government like Yemen? Then ISIS like characters will have more areas to take over. Make a deal with Iran then see an ally drop dead.

Saudi Arabia may go broke before the US oil industry buckles - Telegraph

That is all thank you.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To bad we don't have the Keystone pipeline up and running. That would put a dent in SA oil production and global influence.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

But we don't buy that much oil from them. What the gas and oil in the US has done is drove the price down to a sane level. We as a country are so close to energy independence, probably less than 10 years off. Yemen and SA, 2 completely different animals. If Iran gets a nuke, SA will too. The battle is between the Shiites and the Sunnis. Additionally SA has vast amounts of other natural resources in the ground. They just need to develop them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Let them eat sand.

How about a fence around the mid-east? Drop in plenty of ammunition and no new weapons. Evacuate christians and jews and let them resettle when the heathen filth are done.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about let them eat glass?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They have money that they have never counted!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Saudi Arabia & UAE troops & Armor have landed in the Yemeni port city of Aden the other day and have the Houthi rebels on the run.
Saudi and UAE armored brigades and commando forces land in Aden as Houthi insurgents fall back


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see all of this fracturing. I forsee ISIS taking more and more territory until it becomes a sub superpower a lot like Nazi Germany or Imperial Japan. I also see the same indifference a lot like the whole "we're not going to get involved" and the old "appeasement" brought to you by time life music, enjoy these classic hits and many more. Have your cheque or money order payable to time life c/o WORLD WAR THREE. Throw in North Korea and Ukraine free just pay separate shipping and handling!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While I'm generally against any of the Muslim states in the Middle East historically the Saudis have supported the US. I don't agree with their method of government and they have raised a lot of people who later moved to other Middle East countries and become terrorists but the Saudis generally work with the US when it comes to combatting terrorist and nuclear programs in the Middle East.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Amen Mr fool!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They have plenty of sand which is there. LOL


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I saw today that an ISIS guy blew himself up in a mosque in the Asir Province, killed 16 or so. That was where I lived and worked for a while. Mosque was in Abha where the airport is located.


----------

